# VIP211 HDMI Quit Working?



## corlessr

Hello All,

New to this forum and I'll explain why, but I'm here now to offer whatever I can.

My HDMI output on my VIP211 to my Phillip 42' Plasma quit working late December. I have purchased a new HDMI cable and verified multiple times that the cables work great with my PS3.

I called Dish twice now and their response is that a software glitch has caused this with the VIP211 HD & the VIP622 HD DVR receivers. Dish technical support "Amanda" & her manager "John both advised me of this. They stated that their software engineers are working on a fix, bull dung. For two months, writing a software upgrade? C'mon now, I'd get fired if I couldn't rise to the occasion.

They both told me that they cannot send out a replacement receiver because it's not a hardware problem, it is a software issue. I asked for restitution but they declined to accomodate me, a customer. I'm considering switching to Direct TV, but can't let this one issue go. This is ludacrist, poor customer service, bad equipment.

Why don't I switch you may ask? Dish offers more HD channels than competitors.

I e-mailed [email protected] and [email protected] , I'd advise you to do the same. Who can we contact outside of Dish to get this blatent lie corrected? Contact me via my e-mail, lets organize and go to the top! Thanks

[email protected]

Rod


----------



## gjh3260

corlessr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> New to this forum and I'll explain why, but I'm here now to offer whatever I can.
> 
> My HDMI output on my VIP211 to my Phillip 42' Plasma quit working late December. I have purchased a new HDMI cable and verified multiple times that the cables work great with my PS3.
> 
> I called Dish twice now and their response is that a software glitch has caused this with the VIP211 HD & the VIP622 HD DVR receivers. Dish technical support "Amanda" & her manager "John both advised me of this. They stated that their software engineers are working on a fix, bull dung. For two months, writing a software upgrade? C'mon now, I'd get fired if I couldn't rise to the occasion.
> 
> They both told me that they cannot send out a replacement receiver because it's not a hardware problem, it is a software issue. I asked for restitution but they declined to accomodate me, a customer. I'm considering switching to Direct TV, but can't let this one issue go. This is ludacrist, poor customer service, bad equipment.
> 
> Why don't I switch you may ask? Dish offers more HD channels than competitors.
> 
> I e-mailed [email protected] and [email protected] , I'd advise you to do the same. Who can we contact outside of Dish to get this blatent lie corrected? Contact me via my e-mail, lets organize and go to the top! Thanks
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Rod


Its a definite hardware problem. Various thread in this and other forums bear that fact out.


----------



## transplant

gjh3260 said:


> Its a definite hardware problem. Various thread in this and other forums bear that fact out.


the 211 has HDMI problems. I have never been able to get the HDMI connection on my 211 to work since I have had it, which I got several months ago. You are stuck with it for 18 months and if you want to jump to DirectTV they charge you $13 penalty for each month left in your agreement. I am going to stay with Dish until I use up my agreement and then am going to Directv.


----------



## khearrean

corlessr said:


> I e-mailed [email protected] and [email protected] , I'd advise you to do the same. Who can we contact outside of Dish to get this blatent lie corrected? Contact me via my e-mail, lets organize and go to the top! Thanks
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Rod


I believe the correct e-mail address for complaints is [email protected]. I tend to think the problem with the HDMI connection is hardware related, because many such as myself don't have a problem (at least yet). It also depends on who you speak to at Dish because many who've had this problem have posted on this forum that they did get their 211 replaced. And for some that corrected the problem, but for others it didn't....

Ken


----------



## Dillon

I just upgraded my receivers today. The tech connected the new 211 to my JVC lcd with an HDMI cable. It works, but the audio is jumpy. Is this a typical issue with the 211?


----------



## khearrean

Dillon said:


> I just upgraded my receivers today. The tech connected the new 211 to my JVC lcd with an HDMI cable. It works, but the audio is jumpy. Is this a typical issue with the 211?


Depends upon what you mean by "jumpy". There is a known issue with the 211 when using optical (Toslink) audio cable where you will get what is being called 'audio drops'. Basically it affects DD5.1 audio broadcasts and is sporatic throughout the program. It's annoying, but really doesn't affect the program material that much. Dish engineering has been promising for months they will get it corrected, but nothing yet. However, if you are getting constant audio cutting in & out, then it's probably something else, possibly HDMI related. Even though I am using HDMI for video from my 211 to my Samsung HDTV, I am still using optical cable from my 211 receiver to my Yamaha processor. I just don't feel that confident with the HDMI carrying both audio & video & giving my a pure audio signal. Maybe someone else has an opinion here...

Ken


----------



## Dillon

The audio has constant dropouts ( or clicks ) when it is connected to the tv through RCA connectors to the digital input. There is basically no audio with the hdmi alone. The audio is fine when connected to a different input. The 211 is not connected to an audio receiver.


----------



## Dubber2

Lost picture yesterday. Called Dish this morning and they asked how long we had the receiver (6 mos.). Anyway, didn't offer explanations, didn't ask specific questions, just stated that there are problems with the 211. A new receiver is on it's way. After reading the various posts on this issue, I see that the problem/solutions go from blaming the cables to blaming the 211. So, no one really knows if it's a software or hardware issue? In the meantime, we used the YPbPr connection in place of the HDMI cable. It works. Has anyone else done this with success and, if so, did it last? Also, is a replacement receiver any better?


----------



## rustamust

I had my 211 set up with component cables for one full year and never lost pic or sound which was optical and analog RCAs only rebooted three times all year. Still have 211 for RV and new 622 for HT.


----------



## Virus

My 622's HDMI went out and the woman on the phone gave me a ton of drama. She kept stating that it was my cable even though went through massive trouble shooting proving that it wasn't. New one works fine.


----------



## Allons

I was thinking about purchasing a VIP 211 but had heard of several problems with the receiver. Judging by the amount of complaints I have read about this receiver on this forum, seems I m,ight not purchase one after all.

I did write to Dish last week addressing my concerns about the 211, this is what I received from them. It appears they are admitting to a hardware problem:

Hello Michael,

Thank you for your E-mail and bringing your concerns to our attention.

There is a compatibility issue with a couple TV Brands, most notably Vizio, which will be corrected with updated software very soon. Most other TV's are fine. The other issue was one with the HDMI port on the receiver. This has been corrected with all products that are currently shipping. If for any reason you would encounter this problem, it would be corrected by sending out a replacement unit at no charge.

I hope this has addressed all of your concerns. If you have any further questions feel free to contact me directly.

Thank you,

Executive Communications
EchoStar Satellite L.L.C dba DISH Network

*Personal contact information deleted by admin*


----------



## bigshowjoe

Allons said:


> I was thinking about purchasing a VIP 211 but had heard of several problems with the receiver. Judging by the amount of complaints I have read about this receiver on this forum, seems I m,ight not purchase one after all.
> 
> I did write to Dish last week addressing my concerns about the 211, this is what I received from them. It appears they are admitting to a hardware problem:
> 
> Hello Michael,
> 
> Thank you for your E-mail and bringing your concerns to our attention.
> 
> There is a compatibility issue with a couple TV Brands, most notably Vizio, which will be corrected with updated software very soon. Most other TV's are fine. The other issue was one with the HDMI port on the receiver. This has been corrected with all products that are currently shipping. If for any reason you would encounter this problem, it would be corrected by sending out a replacement unit at no charge.
> 
> I hope this has addressed all of your concerns. If you have any further questions feel free to contact me directly.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Executive Communications
> EchoStar Satellite L.L.C dba DISH Network


Thats interesting information. I just realized last night that my 211 would not work with hdmi (been using component). I called customer service and they didn't even question me when I told them the problem. They asked what brand tv I have and then said that a replacement receiver would be shipped right away. That proved to me that they know there is a problem. I will find out soon if it is corrected with a new receiver like the letter says.


----------



## R MaN

Does the quality of the PQ go down when using NON HDMI cables?


----------



## Texxen

R Man....

It depends on who you ask.. and how big your tv is.

You may not see any PQ difference on a 36" or 42" TV but I have
a 106" projector in which I watch HD channels and THERE IS a difference.


----------



## R MaN

I'm getting the Sony 50" SXRD 1080P


----------



## Grandude

Today I successfully connected my 37inch LG TV to not only my Dish VIP211 but to my basic Comcast cable line using diplexors and only one RG6. The LCD LG TV has a QAM tuner and picks up all the 'clear' channels from cable.
That's the good news.
The bad news is that the HDMI connection is now no longer working..Dang-it... 
I didn't even go near the connections and was very careful. TV and 211 both on wheeled cart so am able to move as a unit and not disturb the cabling. Luckily I'm ok with using the component inputs, just upset that what was working great is now not. (without bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck at all):grin:


----------



## mhmohlere

Dubber2 said:


> Lost picture yesterday. Called Dish this morning and they asked how long we had the receiver (6 mos.). Anyway, didn't offer explanations, didn't ask specific questions, just stated that there are problems with the 211. A new receiver is on it's way. After reading the various posts on this issue, I see that the problem/solutions go from blaming the cables to blaming the 211. So, no one really knows if it's a software or hardware issue? In the meantime, we used the YPbPr connection in place of the HDMI cable. It works. Has anyone else done this with success and, if so, did it last? Also, is a replacement receiver any better?


I have and to be honest I haven't noticed an reduction in quality of picture or sound. I was forced to utilize the component hookup when my two original VP 211 receivers and the two replacement 211's failed with the HDMI hookup. (I have a 50" Panasonic plasma and a 32" Sony Bravia LCD). The replacement VP 211 HDMI capability for the Panasonic lasted two weeks before failure and the Sony Bravia connected via HDMI lost sound after approximately 2 months. Contacts with DISH placed the onus upon software which I find to be highly unlikely. I'm glad they are finally acknowledging the hardware possibilities. I plan on contacting my local installer and asking for two updated replacement VP 211's.


----------



## Cardini

Just thought I'd relay my recent experience. My HDMI port stopped working with the last software release (in Dec., I think). Its working status seemed to alternate with software releases. My components worked fine and I don't really watch this TV all that often anyway. Last Monday I finally decided to call Dish. I told them it had stopped working. The said, ok, we'll have a replacement to you in two days. Wednesday it was on my doorstep when I got home. Plugged it in, called them for actuation. HDMI is now working perfectly.
BTW, it worked with the default factory software, AND it works once the software updated to the latest release.


----------



## geogord

corlessr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> New to this forum and I'll explain why, but I'm here now to offer whatever I can.
> 
> My HDMI output on my VIP211 to my Phillip 42' Plasma quit working late December. I have purchased a new HDMI cable and verified multiple times that the cables work great with my PS3.
> 
> I called Dish twice now and their response is that a software glitch has caused this with the VIP211 HD & the VIP622 HD DVR receivers. Dish technical support "Amanda" & her manager "John both advised me of this. They stated that their software engineers are working on a fix, bull dung. For two months, writing a software upgrade? C'mon now, I'd get fired if I couldn't rise to the occasion.
> 
> They both told me that they cannot send out a replacement receiver because it's not a hardware problem, it is a software issue. I asked for restitution but they declined to accomodate me, a customer. I'm considering switching to Direct TV, but can't let this one issue go. This is ludacrist, poor customer service, bad equipment.
> 
> Why don't I switch you may ask? Dish offers more HD channels than competitors.
> 
> I e-mailed [email protected] and [email protected] , I'd advise you to do the same. Who can we contact outside of Dish to get this blatent lie corrected? Contact me via my e-mail, lets organize and go to the top! Thanks
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Rod


Rod,

I had the same problem. I have also been experiencing periodic loss of signal. I had them out three times and they would just redirect the dish a little. They finally admitted to me that there was a software problem that caused the HDMI to not work. They are sending me a new receiver, but couldn't guarantee that the problem would go away. Keep trying to get that new receiver.

Joe


----------



## geogord

Allons said:


> I was thinking about purchasing a VIP 211 but had heard of several problems with the receiver. Judging by the amount of complaints I have read about this receiver on this forum, seems I m,ight not purchase one after all.
> 
> I did write to Dish last week addressing my concerns about the 211, this is what I received from them. It appears they are admitting to a hardware problem:
> 
> Hello Michael,
> 
> Thank you for your E-mail and bringing your concerns to our attention.
> 
> There is a compatibility issue with a couple TV Brands, most notably Vizio, which will be corrected with updated software very soon. Most other TV's are fine. The other issue was one with the HDMI port on the receiver. This has been corrected with all products that are currently shipping. If for any reason you would encounter this problem, it would be corrected by sending out a replacement unit at no charge.
> 
> I hope this has addressed all of your concerns. If you have any further questions feel free to contact me directly.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Executive Communications
> EchoStar Satellite L.L.C dba DISH Network
> 
> *Personal contact information deleted by admin*


Michael,

My two Philips TVs (different models) also failed to work with the VIP 211. I think it's most likely hardware failure. Software can be fixed.

Joe


----------



## dclaryjr

I have the 211 connected HDMI->DVI on a Westinghouse LCD and Monday and Tuesday night, my wife complained that it was losing the picture intermittently. I sat in the bedroom watching it for a couple of hours last night so that I could see exactly what was happening when it happened (like what lights were doing what on the set and the 211). Of course, it didn't do anything while I was sitting there.:nono: But I'm going to have some component cables handy in case this happens again to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## msalvail

The DISH installer was here yesterday and put in a 211 for us. He connected the Video using HDMI to DVI since our TV does not have an HDMI connection. Just before he left, it started dropping the signal. He called DISH and they told him to have us call if it kept doing it.

Well, of course it kept doing it :nono: and I just called the CSR. He immediately told me that they are having trouble with the hardware on some of the 211s and that the HDMI port was faulty. He asked if we had component plugs, which we do, and said for us to run the video that way and see if that resolves the situation. He told me to call back and let them know and they would ship me out a new 211 to replace this one.

I told him that I appreciated his honesty and the fact that they were owning up to this problem. So, I'll switch to component video and see if the picture will stay up for more than 2 minutes!


----------



## Wicker 54

HDMI went out on my 211.called E .sent me another 211.. Hooked it up.. working like a charm.... 2 thumbs up for E..


----------



## bjafari

Wicker 54 said:


> HDMI went out on my 211.called E .sent me another 211.. Hooked it up.. working like a charm.... 2 thumbs up for E..


Same thing happened to me, they offered to send me another receiver but tried to charge me $15 for shipping. I'm leasing this receiver from them too did they try to put shipping charges on anyone else?


----------



## Cardini

bjafari said:


> Same thing happened to me, they offered to send me another receiver but tried to charge me $15 for shipping. I'm leasing this receiver from them too did they try to put shipping charges on anyone else?


They did not charge me. Nor did I expect them too.


----------



## intrac

Turned on the 211 today -- no picture -- only sound.

Did a reboot -- no change. Tried component and it works.

Went back to the HDMI connection -- no go.

Tried a different HDMI cable -- no go.

What are the options?


----------



## bobed2121

how good are you with a solder gun?


----------



## intrac

bobed2121 said:


> how good are you with a solder gun?


I can do it.

What is the solution? Thanks.


----------



## Wicker 54

bjafari said:


> Same thing happened to me, they offered to send me another receiver but tried to charge me $15 for shipping. I'm leasing this receiver from them too did they try to put shipping charges on anyone else?


No charge here for the replacement.. enclosed the old 211 receiver in the box the new replacement came in... keep UPS tracking on the older receiver till it got to its distination till it was picked up........leaseing my 211 too.. so far the new replacement is working fine.......


----------



## intrac

bobed2121 said:


> how good are you with a solder gun?


Do you know what to repair on the board or connector?

I bought the 211 and it's now beyond warranty.


----------



## Grandude

Strain from the HDMI cable causes the connector to break away, probably only partially, and can be repaired by resoldering it to the board. I've heard that this is a bit tricky and requires a fine point soldering iron.
An alternative is to sign up for the extended warrenty service for all your Dish equipment, costs $5.95 per month, and then Dish will replace your defective unit probably just for the cost of shipping. Well worth it IMHO.


----------



## intrac

Is the HDMI problem a broken connection or something else?

I haven't opened up the 211 yet, but does the HDMI connect to the board or direct to a IC chip?


----------



## bobed2121

intrac said:


> Is the HDMI problem a broken connection or something else?
> 
> I haven't opened up the 211 yet, but does the HDMI connect to the board or direct to a IC chip?


Since you say you bought it, open it up and have a look. I always check out bad connections on my components, fire up my solder gun to 15W then re-solder the connections. I have yet to have that not fix my problems. If you do be sure to take pictures of each and every step and post them since this sounds like a very common problem for the 211.

On a side note I have a 1997 Chrysler Sebring convertible that has an electronic dash problem (factory defect) that causes the Tachometer and Odometer to quit working. I searched the net and found the fix, re-soldered some resistors and saved myself a fortune.

Good luck.


----------



## intrac

Well, I opened the 211 box to see what the connections were like from the HDMI connector to the motherboard.

The motherboard has 19 traces on it which the connector is mounted on and is held by 4 solder posts at each corner of the connector and a small phillips screw to the backplate.

Using a magnifying glass, I saw that the some of the odd numbered pins that run to the board (pins 19, 17, 16 and 3) were separated from the motherboard. 

I tried to solder them back on, but made a mess of it, so I ended up completely removing the connector.

But it seems that you are right -- it isn't software, but a lousy connection.

I'll see if I can find somebody local that can replace the connector, otherwise I'm stuck with component.


----------



## bobed2121

Ah I knew it. You have got to have experience with soldering before you attempt to do this. The solder gun can be too hot for the boards and you can wind up frying it. I hope you get it fixed, let us know.


----------



## intrac

Actually I do have lots of experience soldering, and electronics. 

I didn't use a solder gun. I have a pencil iron with a small tip, but even with using a solder wick, I still managed to glob solder between the traces.


----------



## Wicker 54

COULD SOMEONE TELL ME WHY I HAVE PICTURE ON MY TV BUT I GET NO SOUND THRU THE TV USEING A 211 RECIEVER... NOW IF I TURN ON MY SURROUND SOUND RECIEVER SOUND IS FINE... AND ALSO IF I SWITCH OVER MY TV TO CABLE I GET SOUND THRU MY TV TOO... I DID DO A SYSTEMS CHECK THE OTHER NIGHT AND IT SAID (( DRIFT IN LNB )) BUT TONIGHT I DID A SYSTEM CHECK AGAIN AND ALL ON 129 119 &110 was all green and good.. does the hdmi support audio too?


----------



## khearrean

Wicker 54 said:


> COULD SOMEONE TELL ME WHY I HAVE PICTURE ON MY TV BUT I GET NO SOUND THRU THE TV USEING A 211 RECIEVER... NOW IF I TURN ON MY SURROUND SOUND RECIEVER SOUND IS FINE... AND ALSO IF I SWITCH OVER MY TV TO CABLE I GET SOUND THRU MY TV TOO... I DID DO A SYSTEMS CHECK THE OTHER NIGHT AND IT SAID (( DRIFT IN LNB )) BUT TONIGHT I DID A SYSTEM CHECK AGAIN AND ALL ON 129 119 &110 was all green and good.. does the hdmi support audio too?


I'm not sure I quite understand your question, but I'll give you some info which may help. Your last question may relate to the first question. The 211 will not (as of yet anyway) support DD 5.1 audio via HDMI. That fix was supposed to have happened in May, but nothing yet. It will (I am told) support 2 channel audio via HDMI now. Now that being said, when you say you can get sound when you turn on your a/v receiver, are you saying that your 211 is routed thru that receiver? If not, what method of receiving audio do you have? Meaning are you using optical, RCA's, etc? Provide just a little more info if you can.

Ken


----------



## James Long

Check another channel ... one without 5.1 like a shopping channel or CNN ... if the audio returns then it may be a 5.1 issue. Otherwise CAREFULLY unplug your HDMI cable and reconnect it (I prefer to do this at the set, not the receiver). It will reset the HDMI connection and may return audio (and picture, if you ever lose it).


----------

